# Looking for measuring tool



## eac67gt (Jun 24, 2013)

I am looking for a tool that I can reach down into a cylinder shape that might only be 1" id and measure between two points fairly accurately. I imagine it like the id p points on calipers but that the calipers can reach down into the cylinder and measure between two points length wise. There are other ways to probably go about this and I thought about making extensions on my calipers to go about it one way.

Ed

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tony Wells (Jun 24, 2013)

Something along these lines?



Those are groove mics by Mitutoyo. 146 series. I have two, the first and second on that picture.


----------



## eac67gt (Jun 25, 2013)

Exactly Tony! 
I will have to look closer into this .

Thanks!
Have a great day .
Ed 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dtberry3 (Jul 2, 2013)

If you are doing many pieces, and checking in process, the groove mic or a small hole gauge is the easy to go. But, if you're just checking one piece, you could cast an epoxy in the part and remove for checking. This is a common practice for gunsmiths when  checking/verifying a chamber.


----------

